# DW618 DIY Sub Base Modification



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought I'd share this sub base mod with the forum. 

First, let me express my sincere thanks to Mike for his guidance on the project as I am a router rookie for sure. He has really helped the learning curve.

Current project is repetitive/production, and requires excavating a fairly large cavity in the workpiece (3/4 deep x 4 x 6) in 3 passes using a 1/2 spiral upcut bit through a guide bushing on a template sled. So the workpiece is captive with nowhere for the debris to go, other than upwards through the DW618 vac.

I had been using the supplied DW sub base with the vac slots, however it's a bit smallish on the workpiece (there are 2 workpiece sizes, the smaller is shown in the attached pic). I had safety concerns as the edge of the DW base came within 1/16" of the template cutout on the larger workpiece (one slip up and the router could take a nosedive into the cavity). The DW slotted base did an adequate job of removing about 70% of the debris so visability was decent and vacuuming was not too frequent.

Along comes the Pat Warner 7 5/8 sub base, a superbly machined base made specifically for the DW618. Stability problem solved. Highly recommend!

However, being a rookie, I had given no thought to the vacuum capability (no slots). First clockwise pass filled the cavity, so frequent vacuuming would be necessary, slowing the production process considerably. 

The obvious solution was to cut some slots, which I do not have the tooling or knowledge for, having never worked with plastics. So I gave it a go with forstner bits, 4 pair of holes 7/8 and 5/8. Test run today, debris extraction is an amazing 100%, much better than the DW base and with the added stability of Pat's product. (The workpiece pic is after 3 passes, zero vacuuming, zero debris).

So kudos to Pat Warner and to DeWalt's vacuum system...best of both worlds IMO.

Will post full project pics in the near future.


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

It looks like a great job and a solution to your problem. It must have been a good feeling to have those shavings sucked up. I wondered why you drilled double holes for the slots with two different-sized bits.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Phil Dalton said:


> It looks like a great job and a solution to your problem. It must have been a good feeling to have those shavings sucked up. I wondered why you drilled double holes for the slots with two different-sized bits.
> Thanks,
> Phil


Just spur of the moment on the dbl holes....wanted to get maximum vac suck without weakening the base too much...have made a couple of them since....they work great as this project is ongoing (still).


----------

